# tiny hamsters eating tiny burritos



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

has anyone else seen this video?? It is the most adorable thing I have ever seen.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I proceeded to watch this video after you made this thread. It is adorable!!!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I could watch it all day long...forever


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my god that's adorable. We need to do this for rats...and more rats-in-hats...http://images.coplusk.net/projects/90211/image/thumb_DSC00712.jpg


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Speaking of rats in hats ... http://ratsinhats.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ravaari (May 15, 2014)

There is another video called Tiny Hamster Eating Tiny Pizza! It is not by the same person, but still cute! Has anyone seen the bunny eating raspberries video?


----------

